# Extended show information at all times, not just for recordings.



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I would like the extended show information to be available at all times with a press of the info button while highlighting the show in the guide. Right now, all you get is very basic information such as the description and a couple actors. To get the full actor list, original air date, etc, you have to actually get it onto the Now Playing List by recording it, way more complicated than it should be. Now, I don't mind missing a few extra things like the producer, music composer, director, key grip, etc. But at a minimum, the Original Air Date and whether the show is new or a rerun should be available at any time without making a recording.

This is one of the few things I really miss about our Dish DVR. It would always tell you the original air date, whether the show was new, and even whether it was a season premiere, season finale, or even series finale, all just with one press of INFO. This makes it SO much easier when you have a show that's on multiple channels and times, to try and determine whether you want to record it. Or, even just a show that you may have missed a few episodes and you don't know anything about it other than the dates...

If there's a way to get OAD of a show in the Tivo (premiere) without actually recording it, I'm all ears!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

aaroncgi said:


> I would like the extended show information to be available at all times with a press of the info button while highlighting the show in the guide. Right now, all you get is very basic information such as the description and a couple actors. To get the full actor list, original air date, etc, you have to actually get it onto the Now Playing List by recording it, way more complicated than it should be. Now, I don't mind missing a few extra things like the producer, music composer, director, key grip, etc. But at a minimum, the Original Air Date and whether the show is new or a rerun should be available at any time without making a recording.
> 
> This is one of the few things I really miss about our Dish DVR. It would always tell you the original air date, whether the show was new, and even whether it was a season premiere, season finale, or even series finale, all just with one press of INFO. This makes it SO much easier when you have a show that's on multiple channels and times, to try and determine whether you want to record it. Or, even just a show that you may have missed a few episodes and you don't know anything about it other than the dates...
> 
> If there's a way to get OAD of a show in the Tivo (premiere) without actually recording it, I'm all ears!


I don't know about the premiere, but it all is there on my S2s. You just need to channel down to see all the pages.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

CuriousMark said:


> I don't know about the premiere, but it all is there on my S2s. You just need to channel down to see all the pages.


Hmm, so that's a downgrade in the Premiere then, unless your talking cable only (we are OTA only). I do have the multiple page listing on the Premiere just as you describe - but only when viewing the show from the Now Playing List. If the show has not been recorded (or currently recording), you don't have access to any of the extended information.


----------

